# Celticbull new member



## celticbull (Apr 19, 2020)

New member here, just saying hello. 22 year lifter, ex powerlifter, now just older gym rat trying to stay lean and as strong as possible.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Apr 19, 2020)

Welcome to IMF.


----------



## celticbull (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks brother

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Apr 20, 2020)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## celticbull (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Apr 20, 2020)

Welcome...


----------



## REHH (Apr 21, 2020)

Hey welcome to The Forum


----------



## celticbull (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks everyone

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ordawg1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Welcome ~


----------



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## blergs. (Apr 24, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## celticbull (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## muscle_4you (May 1, 2020)

Welcome here!!

Ntr
muscle_4you


----------

